# honey powder



## bmc1 (Aug 2, 2012)

i am new to the board, so this might have been discussed,  is anyone familiar with granulated honey powder;  can it replace brown sugar,  would like to know someone's personnal experience.  thanks - Bmc1


----------



## dewetha (Aug 2, 2012)

i have some but don't know what to make of it yet. I have not found the balance of how sweet it is compare to sugar. this has inspired me to go and and it to my pulled pork rub for today.


----------



## jarhead (Aug 2, 2012)

I used it in a rub one time. It was OK.

Then it turned into a rock after opening. The humidity got to it.

Same for molasses powder.

I never bought anymore of it.

Crackers or rice might help keep it from becoming a rock???


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 2, 2012)

Airtight containers and I have had  luck with my vac sealer


----------



## doctord1955 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have used granulated honey alot!

Works great in lunch meat type products like honey ham!

U use it just like u would honey.  The place I get it from told me if recipe calls for 1/2cup of honey u use 1/2 granules!


----------



## misterdk (Aug 15, 2012)

I like to substitute some of the powdered honey in place of the brown sugar when I re-smoke a ham. It adds a super flavor that you dont get with all brown sugar. I haven't had any issues with it getting hard on me. I just keep it in a ziploc baggie and that seems to do the trick. one trick that I found with brown sugar is to run it through a cheap coffee grinder if it gets hard. it will turn it into a nice fine powder.


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 15, 2012)

Never used the stuff, but something I will be looking into, I am always on the look out for new ideas and flavors to add to the smokes.  That's why I love this site you get the best ideas from some of the most creative cooks in the world!!! haha

Big Lew BBQ


----------

